# Background Plant for Non CO2 Tank



## stevenlau (Jul 21, 2009)

Hi,

My tank spec :

Tank size 75x30x40cm
Low light T8 2x18 watt
Plain sand with root tabs
900L/H canister filter

This is non CO2 planted tank with 20-25 fishes and 40 RCS and I dose Excel every other day and have been running for 3 months. So far, the plants list are :


Taxiphyllum barbieri
Cryptocorynea wendtii green
Anubias barteri var nana
Microsorum pteropus needle leaf
Microsorum pteropus narrow
Aponogeton crispus

The tank is in the office, so maintenance so be minimal and I do 30-50%WC every 2 weeks. The current background plant is Aponogeton crispus but I found it not suitable to me and wish to replace it with the other. What is the other choice of plant that I have considering my tank is non CO2? Thank you before for your input.


----------



## jeremy1 (May 6, 2007)

Hmm, you want something fairly easy to grow, so I would try Hygrophilia Corymosa 'siamensis' or Difformis (Wisteria)

Cheers,
Jeremy


----------



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

i have blixa aubertii and to my surprice is doing well with no co2, i do have eco complete substrate though...maybe a few root tabs?


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

What about Cryptocoryne balansae?


----------



## suvo (Jun 1, 2010)

Hygrophila Difformis, Egeria Densa and Even Valiseneria Gigantea have worked for me for all my Non Co2 set ups, I was even successful with Rotala Rotundifolia ...


----------



## stevenlau (Jul 21, 2009)

Hmm...I think I will try Hygrophila Corymbosa but Cryptocoryne Balansae looks great too. 

How about Bolbitis heudelotii? Will it grows without CO2?

Thanks.


----------



## khanzer22 (Nov 30, 2009)

I vote for Vals (Vallisneria)  I grow this plant before with no CO2, just excel dosing...


----------



## Elohim_Meth (Nov 4, 2007)

In my non-CO2 tank hemianthus micrantemoides has proved himself good background plant.


----------



## stevenlau (Jul 21, 2009)

khanzer22 said:


> I vote for Vals (Vallisneria)  I grow this plant before with no CO2, just excel dosing...


But I heard from many that Vals tend to melt if dose with Excel, no?


----------



## suvo (Jun 1, 2010)

khanzer22 said:


> I vote for Vals (Vallisneria)  I grow this plant before with no CO2, just excel dosing...


Somehow with Excel dosing, Vals for me never worked out .. they just melted and it was pretty fast .. within 3 - 4 days I must say .. cannot vouch whether the quantity I dosed had got something to do with it..


----------



## aquabillpers (Apr 13, 2006)

khanzer22 said:


> I vote for Vals (Vallisneria)  I grow this plant before with no CO2, just excel dosing...


Excel is considered to be lethal to vals and a few other plants.

Bill


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

stevenlau said:


> Hmm...I think I will try Hygrophila Corymbosa but Cryptocoryne Balansae looks great too.
> 
> How about Bolbitis heudelotii? Will it grows without CO2?
> 
> Thanks.


Bolbitis heudelotii does better with the addition of CO2. http://192.38.244.204/productcard_1.asp?id=006

You can do better with CO2. Just keep the light somewhat "lowish" and add nutrients with CO2 and you will have a lush aquarium. Just check was Tom Barr, Hoppy (hoppycalif; VaughnH) and others with PAR meters are saying about this. There is a trend now to use lower light with (pressurized) CO2. You have healthy growth because CO2 is a plant's #1 needed nutrient. With healthy plants, algae can't get a good foothold. Maintenance is easy because of the "slower" growth from the reduced lighting.

Your 2x18w T8 in your 90,000 cm3 (24 gallon) should be fine with CO2 addition and wide good choice of plants.


----------



## stevenlau (Jul 21, 2009)

Left C said:


> Bolbitis heudelotii does better with the addition of CO2. http://192.38.244.204/productcard_1.asp?id=006
> 
> You can do better with CO2. Just keep the light somewhat "lowish" and add nutrients with CO2 and you will have a lush aquarium. Just check was Tom Barr, Hoppy (hoppycalif; VaughnH) and others with PAR meters are saying about this. There is a trend now to use lower light with (pressurized) CO2. You have healthy growth because CO2 is a plant's #1 needed nutrient. With healthy plants, algae can't get a good foothold. Maintenance is easy because of the "slower" growth from the reduced lighting.
> 
> Your 2x18w T8 in your 90,000 cm3 (24 gallon) should be fine with CO2 addition and wide good choice of plants.


This tank is in my office and I don't want to spend so much on this one. I have my complete CO2 system tank at my home already. I bought my 250ml organic 'Azoo' carbon for about US$ 6.5 and can last for about 8 months. I just dose each 2.5ml every other day but thank you for the info.


----------



## Valley (Feb 28, 2007)

stevenlau said:


> Hmm...I think I will try Hygrophila Corymbosa but Cryptocoryne Balansae looks great too.
> 
> How about Bolbitis heudelotii? Will it grows without CO2?
> 
> Thanks.


Cryptocoryne Balansae is a wonderful plant. However it grows VERY tall. In my 18" tall aquarium it grows to the top and then as much as 10" across the surface. It does do well in no CO2/low-med light aquariums but I think I would keep this one in mind for a taller tank in the future.


----------

